# Bitte helft mir :)!



## kfag (6. März 2011)

Guten Abend, ich hab ein riesiges Problem mit WoW und ich hoffe hier kann mir einer helfen.

Ich habe Freitag meinen PC neu gemacht, also Windows neu installiert etc.
Wollte dann WoW auch wieder neu installieren... 
Bis WoTLK bin ich gekommen, danach wollt ich die Cata CD einlegen , die ja dann eine Verbindung herstellen will, nur geht das bei mir nicht mehr .

Es steht jedesmal "Es konnte keine Verbindung zum Newsserver hergestellt werden, bitte überprüfen sie die Netzwerkverbindung und versuchen sie es Später erneut." Also das kommt wenn ichd en Launcher starten will, wenigstens erstmal zum patchen, aber es geht gar nicht los.

Ich wär ja auf die wow-europe.com gegangen, nur das komische ist das ich keine Verbindung dahin aufbauen kann,
es steht immer 
Fehler: Server nicht gefunden        
Der Server unter www.wow-europe.com konnte nicht gefunden werden

Dann wollt ich es über Google versuchen, da kommt das selbe.

Nun kann ich nicht patchen, Cataclysm nicht installieren und auf die offizielle Seite komm ich auch nicht, um mir da vllt Hilfe zu holen.
Ich kann aber auf jede andere Seite, youtube, warcraftmovies oder was auch immer, nur das geht nicht.
Achso dieses Problem hat ich auch schon ,bevor ich den Rechner neu gemacht habe, glaube seit Donnerstag Abend, als ich arsenal was nachschauen wollte, da ging es auf einmal nicht mehr...

Vllt weiß einer von euch , woran das liegt...

Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, quadcore Cpu etc. also alles potent, dsl 16000 etc.


----------



## skar1990 (6. März 2011)

firewall schonmal aus gemacht?
ich weiss das is ne null-ahnung-antwort aber  
man weiss ja nich was du schon versucht hast^^ ansonsten vielleicht deinen internetanbieter kontaktieren? wäre so meine
idee aber ich hab nich die riesen ahnung^^
hoffe du kriegst dein problem in den griff! schönen abend noch


----------



## Dranay (6. März 2011)

sicher, dass du deine Interneteinstellungen richtig gemacht hast?
Ich hab mich neulich auch ausversehen aus meinem Router und dem Internet ausgesperrt


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. März 2011)

Win7 ist für mich zu kompliziert. Da ich auf meinem PC XP drauf habe komme ich super zurecht- wenn ich aber meiner freundin deren lapi wieder in ordnung bringen muss bin ich am verzweifel n weil dort win7 drauf ist. solltest du auch dein betriebsystem gewechselt haben kann ich dir nur empfehlen dir zeit zu nehmen und wirklich überall zu schauen wo du einstellungen vornehmen kannst.

Ich weis, ist zwar kein Tipp wie du das spiel zum laufen bekommst, aber ich dachte mir man kann sowas mal erwähnen-auch wenn es nur unter dem motto steht "senf dazu gegeben"


----------



## Dranay (6. März 2011)

Kann Moi dix Mois nur Recht geben. War bei mir anfangs auch so, als ich von XP auf 7 umgestiegen bin^^


----------



## Maureena (6. März 2011)

Nabend!

Führ mal WoW als Admin aus. Eventuell hilft das.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182256-problem-mit-blizz-internet/
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182191-kann-wow-nich-mehr-oeffnen/

Auch dieser Thread wird dahin verschoben.


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

Prinzipiell hast du zwei Probleme:

1. WoW kann nicht vollständig installiert werden.
2. Es kann keine Verbidung zu bestimmten Seiten aufgebaut werden.

Problem 1 ist definitiv ein physikalisches Problem, denn von dem Datenträger sollte er auch ohne Internetverbindung installieren sollen. Problem 2 kann sowohl ein Hardware als auch ein Softwareproblem sein.

Da die drei Threads so kurz in den letzten Tagen, alle von neu registrierten Usern eröffnet wurden haben ich mal zwei Vermutungen:

1. Es ist dreimal ein und derselbe Mensch hinter den Accounts.
2. Das Problem betrifft keinen offiziellen Blizzard-Server.


----------



## kfag (7. März 2011)

Ähm, ich glaube nicht das es drei mal von der selben Person ist, da der eine z.B. schonmal Sven heißt.
Und so Gott bewahre, ich heiße nicht Sven und komme auch nicht aus Thüringen.
Das mit dem Datenträger geht auch nicht, da wenn du die CD einlegst und auf WotLK Cataclysm installieren willst er erstmal eine Verbindung aufbauen will, vermutlich um das neu installierte WoW erstmal hochzupatchen um dann die Daten von der CD zu übertragen.
Ich hätte mir den Clienten ja auch von Blizzards Seite runtergeladen, nur geht das ja leider nicht, da ich nicht mal auf die Seite komme.
Und kein offizieller Server? Hallo? Zeig mir einen Privatserver der schon mit Cataclysm funktioniert und falls du einen findest, so soll mich der Blitz beim sch... treffen.
Nur noch so am Rande, ich spiele/spielte auf Nera´thor, meines achtens ist der offiziell von Blizzard.
Wenn nicht, hab ich wohl Jahre lang die 13 Euronen falsch überwiesen und muss jetzt Angst haben, das Zwielichtige Menschen Geld von meinem Konto abzapfen um ihre eigenen kriminellen Machenschaften damit planen.
Wer weiß, die Zeit wird es zeigen.

Wär mal ganz nett, wenn mir einer die Nummer von Blizzard hier reinschreiben kann, dann ruf ich da mal durch und frage was Phase ist..


----------



## Randaris (7. März 2011)

Der technische Support steht sieben Tage die Woche
zwischen 9:30 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr Pariser Zeit zur Verfügung.

Deutschland   069 380789184

__________________________________________________________________

Account- und Rechnungssupport
Der Account- und Rechnungssupport steht sieben Tage die Woche 
zwischen 9:30 Uhr bis 22:00 Uhr Pariser Zeit zur Verfügung.

Deutschland   0800 5890644


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

kfag schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit dem Datenträger geht auch nicht, da wenn du die CD einlegst und auf WotLK Cataclysm installieren willst er erstmal eine Verbindung aufbauen will, vermutlich um das neu installierte WoW erstmal hochzupatchen um dann die Daten von der CD zu übertragen.
> ...



Dann "schnappt" man sich den WTF- und den Interface-Ordner, sichert den, und installiert Cataclysm einfach neu  Der Verbindungsaufbau bzw. Patchvorgang hat mit der Installation als solches absolut gar nichts am Hut.


----------

